# Need a Passport? It'll cost you more....



## Passepartout (Feb 3, 2012)

This just in. Passports are going up on some things, like application fees 27%. Extra pages up to $82.  Read on: http://overheadbin.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/02/02/10303097-need-a-passport-itll-cost-you-more
Here's the U.S. State Dept list of current passport costs: http://travel.state.gov/passport/fees/fees_837.html

Jim


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 4, 2012)

In the article, it states:


> The U.S. State Department said it raised the fees after finding that the "U.S. Government was not fully covering its costs for providing these consular services."


That makes sense to me -- those who use the consular services (i.e. travelers to foreign countries) should bear the burden for the cost of those services.  That is why adding additional pages to your passport is relatively expensive ($82 now).  It's not that it costs $82 to add the extra paper to your passport, it is because someone who travels more would be more likely to use the consular services.

I just wish they would have pre-announced the rate increases (or maybe I missed it).  We have three passports to renew this year -- ouch!  Oh well...

Kurt


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, for us expats, the extra pages in the passport used to be free at the consulate, but now it is $82.  $0 to $82 is a big increase, but since I already have two sets of extra pages they will not give me a third, so I have to get a new passport anyway.


----------



## CarolF (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm envious, everything is so cheap in the US.

2012 Australian passport prices (new and renewed passports):

Ordinary 

Adult:  A$233,     	Child:   A$117


Frequent traveller  -  (contains more visa pages than the Ordinary passport). 	

Adult:  A$351,     	Child:  A$176



And our EU passports are now:

Adult:  32-page passport - A$280.66, 48 page passport - A$323.66

Child:   (32 pages) - A$203.66

That is one heck of a total to renew them for a family.


----------



## isisdave (Feb 5, 2012)

And adult US passports are good for 10 years ... I know Canadian ones are only valid for 5.  Still it seems like a lot ... and how can extra pages cost more than $1 more when bought at original purchase... surely the manufacturer puts them in.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 5, 2012)

isisdave said:


> and how can extra pages cost more than $1 more when bought at original purchase... surely the manufacturer puts them in.


You are _not _paying for the extra paper in your passport -- you are paying for the extra consular services that a frequent traveler is more likely to use.

The whole point of the fees for passports is to cover the costs the government incurs for providing services for those traveling outside our country.  Makes sense to me.

Kurt


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 5, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> You are _not _paying for the extra paper in your passport -- you are paying for the extra consular services that a frequent traveler is more likely to use.
> 
> The whole point of the fees for passports is to cover the costs the government incurs for providing services for those traveling outside our country.  Makes sense to me.
> 
> Kurt



As someone who lives outside the country, I can tell you that consular services are not something that are used very often and when one does, there is a big fee attached.  Notarization is $50, compared to $5 back in NC or about $5 with a local notary here.  Extra passport pages are $82 now, and that used to be the only fee-free service at the consulate.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 5, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> As someone who lives outside the country, I can tell you that consular services are not something that are used very often and when one does, there is a big fee attached.  Notarization is $50, compared to $5 back in NC or about $5 with a local notary here.  Extra passport pages are $82 now, and that used to be the only fee-free service at the consulate.



For perspective, I haven't seen $5 notarization in over 10 years. In my area the least expensive is $10.

I agree with the earlier post re cost to assist with sustaining consular services. There are a number of hidden, and not so hidden, costs with travel. This is one of them. I don't see any reason why the US government should subsidize travels to another country beyond the basics.

Fwiw, I studied in Berlin in 1990 and crossed the border between East and West almost daily. You should see my passport! Pages and pages of East stamps...


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> For perspective, I haven't seen $5 notarization in over 10 years. In my area the least expensive is $10.
> 
> I agree with the earlier post re cost to assist with sustaining consular services. There are a number of hidden, and not so hidden, costs with travel. This is one of them. I don't see any reason why the US government should subsidize travels to another country beyond the basics.
> 
> Fwiw, I studied in Berlin in 1990 and crossed the border between East and West almost daily. You should see my passport! Pages and pages of East stamps...



We used Naval  Federal Credit Union and the notary fee  is free.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 5, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> We used Naval  Federal Credit Union and the notary fee  is free.



There are many ways of getting notary services at no charge. I don't pay myself, but if you were to source this need without any existing discount I doubt you'll find it for less than $10.


----------



## persia (Feb 5, 2012)

I get a double wammy this year, both my Aussie and US passports are expiring....


----------



## isisdave (Feb 6, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> You are _not _paying for the extra paper in your passport -- you are paying for the extra consular services that a frequent traveler is more likely to use.
> 
> The whole point of the fees for passports is to cover the costs the government incurs for providing services for those traveling outside our country.  Makes sense to me.
> 
> Kurt



I don't think so.  Consulates charge for everything, and it's pretty hefty.  And we pay for immigration inspection in our ticket fees.

I travel abroad about once every other year.  I have never been to a US consulate overseas. Can I get a passport with just SIX visa pages for half price, since I won't be using many consular services?  Or a discount on renewal for being a non-frequent-traveler who uses fewer consular services? I thought not.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 6, 2012)

isisdave said:


> I don't think so.  Consulates charge for everything, and it's pretty hefty.  And we pay for immigration inspection in our ticket fees.
> 
> I travel abroad about once every other year.  I have never been to a US consulate overseas. Can I get a passport with just SIX visa pages for half price, since I won't be using many consular services?  Or a discount on renewal for being a non-frequent-traveler who uses fewer consular services? I thought not.


You obviously didn't read the article then.  It is not about the expense incurred by a single individual, but the average cost to have the consular services in place, ready to help, in every country.  The new passport fees are set to come close to covering the cost incurred by our government to provide the infrastructure needed for the consular offices, staff, etc.

Why shouldn't people who travel more pay more?  And your last question is just silly -- obviously there needs to be a minimum size of the passport and that is what they have chosen.  If you don't like it, don't get one.

Kurt


----------



## persia (Feb 6, 2012)

So whats this card thing and is it worth an extra thirty bucks on top of the 110?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2012)

persia said:


> So whats this card thing and is it worth an extra thirty bucks on top of the 110?



Passport card is unnecessary for the vast majority. It's only useful for crossing the border by car or walking. Not flying or entry by cruiser. 

Jim


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 6, 2012)

isisdave said:


> I don't think so.  Consulates charge for everything, and it's pretty hefty.  And we pay for immigration inspection in our ticket fees.
> 
> I travel abroad about once every other year.  I have never been to a US consulate overseas. Can I get a passport with just SIX visa pages for half price, since I won't be using many consular services?  Or a discount on renewal for being a non-frequent-traveler who uses fewer consular services? I thought not.



Our US consul here where I work jokes that the only thing free he used to be able to do for US citizens was to put extra pages in their passports and now even that is not free.  You are right on the money.

Few Americans abroad, whether tourists or expats ever use a consulate and when they do, they pay through the nose for the privelege.

I think some here just aren't aware of what a consulate does and does not do.  Many of their services are, in fact, for locals who are travelling to the US or have something else they are doing with reference to the US, and the locals also pay for all such services.  Nobody gets a free ride.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 6, 2012)

persia said:


> So whats this card thing and is it worth an extra thirty bucks on top of the 110?



I got one "free" without asking when I signed up for Global Entry. The only thing I use it for is ID abroad since I usually leave my passport in the hotel safe. Also might be useful if I lost my passport to get a replacement but a paper copy would suffice as well. 

It's really meant for those who cross the US/Canada border frequently along with a few other special cases and don't want or need a passport for other reasons. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 6, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> As someone who lives outside the country, I can tell you that consular services are not something that are used very often and when one does, there is a big fee attached.  Notarization is $50, compared to $5 back in NC or about $5 with a local notary here.  Extra passport pages are $82 now, and that used to be the only fee-free service at the consulate.




Back when I carried a Red (diplomatic) Passport, I used the Embassy and consular offices for a quick fix for a hunger for some American food or booze from the Commisary. The Embassy in Paris had a pretty big one in the basement, IIRC.  

Wouldn't mind paying a supplemental fee to have that privilege again. 

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 6, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> Back when I carried a Red (diplomatic) Passport, I used the Embassy and consular offices for a quick fix for a hunger for some American food or booze from the Commisary. The Embassy in Paris had a pretty big one in the basement, IIRC.
> 
> Wouldn't mind paying a supplemental fee to have that privilege again.
> 
> Cheers



The average American traveller or even expat will never get to those parts of the Embassy, and the consulate does not provide those services.  Another thing that is helpful if you have access to the Embassy (as opposed to the consulate) is the dollar dispensing ATM's.  That might be useful to travellers, but is not something they would get access to.  I typically have business at the Embassy every couple of months, and have not sought to try the Commisary but do usually make use of that ATM.  The Embassy ATMs are coded as US domestic, so you do not get a foreign transaction charge on any card.  As to food, I will also take that which is availible at functions at the Ambassador's residence or the DCM's residence over what would be availible at the Commisary.


----------



## persia (Feb 6, 2012)

The only time I contacted an American consolate was just before I took Australian citizenship.  I called them, the American Embassy in Canberra where we lived, said I'm American and about to swear allegiance to HM the Queen and they were rude and wanted to know why I was calling them about something that didn't concern them.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 7, 2012)

persia said:


> The only time I contacted an American consolate was just before I took Australian citizenship.  I called them, the American Embassy in Canberra where we lived, said I'm American and about to swear allegiance to HM the Queen and they were rude and wanted to know why I was calling them about something that didn't concern them.



The term is "consulate" not "consolate" (unless you're looking consolation).
As for the consulate, I'd be rude too and ask: "Are you bragging or something?"
Or perhaps: "I'll alert the media."


----------

